# 15 Pound Braid vs 40+ inch Black Drum



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

put a buddy on a big ugly, he caught it on 15 pound braid in about 20 minutes..it ate a live shrimp and was released successfully.
it was caught in the lower laguna madre..


----------



## Rawpower

First off,let me commend you on catching a Big drum on a Tarpon. Those Yaks have always been very tippy to me. I can only imagine how crazy it would be to catch a Black drum on it, not to mention the light tackle. Good job on both the catch and the release.


----------

